# Bridgeport Parts Canada



## Susquatch (Aug 20, 2022)

I am looking for a Canadian source for Bridgeport parts for my Hartford Clone. I only need one little part. Shipping from the USA is ridiculous. 

A while back, I recall a member posted a Canadian Parts Supplier. But I'll be darned if I can find that post. 

Does anyone on here remember who that Canadian Supplier was? Or alternatively, does anyone know of a Canadian Supplier for Bridgeport Parts?


----------



## architect (Aug 20, 2022)

I order parts to a package holding place and drive over to the US side of Niagara falls to pick up. Is this an option for you?


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 20, 2022)

architect said:


> I order parts to a package holding place and drive over to the US side of Niagara falls to pick up. Is this an option for you?



Yes, it's an option. But..... 

I am about an hour from the border. 

My wife and I went to Port Huron this past Monday. It was our first trip to the US in 5 years. We were an hour driving to Sarnia, two hours in line, 15 minutes at customs...... 

Yes, I could speed things up by getting a nexus pass, but that's not really worth the hassle for a few trips. In fact, I'm not even sure I'd be eligible. 

It doesn't matter though. The fuel to the border alone would easily pay for the shipping. If I can't find a Canadian Supplier, I'll order from H&W and pay the shipping. It's actually cheaper and less hassle.

Sorry for the rant. I'm just annoyed at the outcome of that trip and venting my spleen a little bit. 

I'm just hoping for a small improvement over that by buying in Canada.


----------



## crittermutt (Aug 20, 2022)

You can try Source Atlantic. They have a diagram in the back of their catalog for ordering parts. Their web site sucks and no mention of bridgeport parts. You can try calling.


----------



## architect (Aug 20, 2022)

Yeah I wish there were better Canadian sources. The border crossing I pass through to Buffalo has always been pretty fast. I think there was one that was always clogged. That's how I bring back tons of stuff including the Bridgeport motor. I make a trip out of sightseeing in Buffalo and pick up a bunch of packages.


----------



## Chip Maker (Aug 20, 2022)

Home - CrossBorder Pickups
					

Shop at any U.S. store – anywhere – and we will transport your packages to you across the border. All that red tape? Gone. All the hassle and hold ups? A thing of the past. To get started on your new reality of painless and prompt deliveries, simply register for a U.S. address at the red button...




					www.crossborderpickups.ca
				




I use this service for car parts. Cheaper for me than driving to the border. Prior to that I used CBI USA.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 20, 2022)

@Susquatch  When I was mill shopping I spoke with Jeremy at H. H. Roberts in Mississauga.  They don't specifically list stocking BP parts but it sounded like they might be willing to source what was needed.  Even though there wasn't an immediate sale in it for him he was happy to take the time to talk.

D


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 20, 2022)

Tecnico said:


> @Susquatch  When I was mill shopping I spoke with Jeremy at H. H. Roberts in Mississauga.  They don't specifically list stocking BP parts but it sounded like they might be willing to source what was needed.  Even though there wasn't an immediate sale in it for him he was happy to take the time to talk.
> 
> D



I'll give him a call. You never know.


----------



## cuslog (Aug 20, 2022)

Modern Tool, Calgary / Edmonton sell Bridgeport clones, they do stock some parts. Maybe cloned at the same factory ?


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 20, 2022)

cuslog said:


> Modern Tool, Calgary / Edmonton sell Bridgeport clones, they do stock some parts. Maybe cloned at the same factory ?



Another great idea! I'll call them too!


----------



## PeterT (Aug 20, 2022)

Worth a call to Modern, but don't hold your breath. Waiting on some parts for my Modern 935 since about Feb. Apparently the slow boat is finally here, but cargo is stuck clearing port customs or something along those lines. BTW they are not stocking the (Taiwan) 935 anymore unless custom order. Only the X-6323-A in this size (Chinese base & table etc. Taiwan head). My understanding is some BP parts are the same/equivalent, others are not.


----------



## van123d (Aug 20, 2022)

For my First branded Bridgeport clone I used Heinman Machinery out of Mississauga I believe. They sell/import First machines and can get any part you need. 

I don’t know about compatibility between the clones but they have been good to deal with. Provided me manuals and parts diagram for my machine. Prices have been both surprisingly good and surprisingly expensive depending what part you need.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 21, 2022)

van123d said:


> For my First branded Bridgeport clone I used Heinman Machinery out of Mississauga I believe. They sell/import First machines and can get any part you need.
> 
> I don’t know about compatibility between the clones but they have been good to deal with. Provided me manuals and parts diagram for my machine. Prices have been both surprisingly good and surprisingly expensive depending what part you need.



Thanks @van123d. Mine is a clone too but not as "upcloned" as a First LOL! Clones are an interesting thing. Makers have lots of choices. They can make them cheaper and lower quality, the same, or better. I think mine is better and yours is a lot better!

I took my quill stop apart to stiffen it up a bit in preparation for installing a quill DRO. In the process, I discovered a few things that needed to be replaced. In particular, my Reverse Trip Ball Lever | 1033-03 is slightly bent. I know they often break and when they do its a B@#&h to get the broken part out. In fact it was a B@#&h to get the unbroken one out! Mine was bent so I think it's wise to replace it BEFORE it breaks. It looks like this:






The reason for all my yakking a moment ago is simple. Given that the whole auto downfeed is a weakness in the BP design, the First might be improved. But who knows.....

If you could take a look at your parts breakdown, it would be appreciated.

The triple ball is located at the top of the front quill opening where the quill position indicator slide is. The actuator itself is a Lever at the bottom.






It is under this screw cap.


----------



## van123d (Aug 21, 2022)

Without pulling it apart it is tough to see if this is the same on the First machine, removing that screw cap I cannot tell what the shape of that part is. That being said everything looks identical to the photos you posted. I just cannot see the part inside the head. The parts diagram unfortunately is not clear either. Just shows a lumpy blob but maybe you can tell by the other surrounding parts if it is the same.





If I am missing a way that part just simply pops out and in again without having to pull the quill feed apart just PM me instructions and I can try and get the part out and get a photo for you.


----------



## Degen (Aug 21, 2022)

@Susquatch $23.00 plus shipping or a couple of hours on your lathe.....


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 21, 2022)

van123d said:


> If I am missing a way that part just simply pops out and in again without having to pull the quill feed apart just PM me instructions and I can try and get the part out and get a photo for you



In my case, you take the cover screw off, neutralize the load on the triple trip unit with the quill handle, thread a small #8-40 screw into the triple trip, and pull it out by pulling on the screw. I had to wiggle the quill up and down a bit while doing this. But mine was bent and that probably made it more difficult. Yours might be easier or way more difficult. Your pull screw might not be 8-40 either. Or you might have a bejezus spring go flying across the shop! 

I'm not sure that these parts are universal. I'd hate for you to do all that to all go bad on you. 

What is your part H39 called? If it's called a triple ball or something like that then maybe there is a small chance it's the same.

I don't think I have an H40 part at all. So it looks to me like your design is improved.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 21, 2022)

Degen said:


> @Susquatch $23.00 plus shipping or a couple of hours on your lathe.....



I thought about making it for all of about 2 minutes. It looks like a hardened forged part and my original is bent. I don't want to take chances by putting something weaker in there. Somethings are not worth taking the chance. If I have to, I'd rather just spend the 23 plus exchange plus waiting plus shipping plus hassle.

Edit - I'll decide tomorrow after a few phone calls.


----------



## van123d (Aug 21, 2022)

H-39 - Reverse trip ball lever

Mine pulled right out as you said. 




You have H-40. At least in the photos you posted. Not easy to see but I circled it here.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 21, 2022)

Perhaps try these guys as well - might be able to get them to ship it with USPS in an envelope? Should be no special fees at the border…






						Bridgeport Parts -  Quill Housing Assembly - Industrial Control & Automation
					

Bridgeport knee mill repair parts - Quill Housing Assembly



					www.icai-online.com


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 21, 2022)

van123d said:


> H-39 - Reverse trip ball lever
> 
> Mine pulled right out as you said.
> 
> You have H-40. At least in the photos you posted. Not easy to see but I circled it here.


That looks EXACTLY like mine.






Maybe you can even see how mine is bent...... 

I measured mine just now. 

0.792 (20.10) close enough. 

The OD on my balls are 6.35/6.34/6.35 mm. 

I still don't see that H40 part on the Bridgeport parts diagram, and I don't remember seeing it on my machine either. But keep on mind that the photo I posted is just found a photo I found on line that showed the location of the screw and triple ball. Mine is simar but not identical. Here is the BP parts breakdown. 




] 

But it really doesn't matter. At this point, I think I have extremely high confidence that our triple ball units are the same and I'm prepared to go ahead and order one to find out! 

So, I'll call your supplier tomorrow! 

*THANK YOU EVER SO MUCH* for doing this for me and especially for having the courage to pull yours out for me.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 21, 2022)

RobinHood said:


> Perhaps try these guys as well - might be able to get them to ship it with USPS in an envelope? Should be no special fees at the border…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see how I make out with @van123d 's source in Canada first. But nice to have more options. 

FWIW, H&W ship via UPS who insist on collecting brokerage and paying HST. I'm prepared to do that but would prefer not to.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 21, 2022)

You know you can tell UPS that you are going to self-broker it, right? They hold the package at customs, you go and do your magic at the customs office, get a release number, send it to UPS and away the package goes out to delivery.

There should be no reason that tiny part can’t go via USPS international letter mail…


----------



## van123d (Aug 21, 2022)

No problem. Being new to all of this stuff I have more questions than answers so it is nice to be able to give back when I can. Hopefully they have the part in stock and price is reasonable. 

I think part 184 on your diagram is H40 on mine. It’s the pin that the collar bumps into to disengage the reverse feed.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 21, 2022)

RobinHood said:


> You know you can tell UPS that you are going to self-broker it, right? They hold the package at customs, you go and do your magic at the customs office, get a release number, send it to UPS and away the package goes out to delivery.
> 
> There should be no reason that tiny part can’t go via USPS international letter mail…



Actually, I didn't know that. But it wouldn't matter. It would cost me a hundred bucks in gas to go to customs and Lord only knows what kind of hassle at the border. It shouldn't be necessary at all. It's under the diminimus amount and it should just get delivered. 

The last time I ordered from H&W they wouldn't use USPS. If they did, the part would have been ordered on Friday. 

The good news is that I have lots of options now so it's just a matter of getting it done. 

Most of my slow neurons are  now focussed on how to route the DRO cable so it stays secure in the read head, doesn't rub on the mill hardware, and doesn't get in my way when I'm machining. I'm thinking about a small track roller system but I don't want to turn this adventure into a big rig-ga-ma-roll.


----------



## RobinHood (Aug 21, 2022)

Yes, I guess the self-brokering is advantageous only if one is close to the local customs office in the first place…


----------



## Degen (Aug 21, 2022)

4041 or Drill Rod, A type (heat treat and air cool).


----------



## Degen (Aug 21, 2022)

RobinHood said:


> Yes, I guess the self-brokering is advantageous only if one is close to the local customs office in the first place…


I self broker regularly, if you have a GST number its even easier.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Actually, I didn't know that. But it wouldn't matter. It would cost me a hundred bucks in gas to go to customs and Lord only knows what kind of hassle at the border. It shouldn't be necessary at all. It's under the diminimus amount and it should just get delivered.
> 
> The last time I ordered from H&W they wouldn't use USPS. If they did, the part would have been ordered on Friday.
> 
> ...


They told me they would use USPS and then did not. 

But I needed the lead screws so they had me by the short and curlies then.

So, how did this work out Sir? I need more than a few quill parts and want to order from Canadian source.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 26, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> They told me they would use USPS and then did not.
> 
> But I needed the lead screws so they had me by the short and curlies then.
> 
> So, how did this work out Sir? I need more than a few quill parts and want to order from Canadian source.



I ended up calling Heinman Machinery in Mississauga and ordered the First part that @van123d found for me in the thread above. It was totally painless and fit perfectly.

This particular First part was identical to my Hartford part which I know for a fact is identical to the Bridgeport part.

But I have certainly found that not all Hartford parts are the same as the Bridgeport and I would imagine that only gets worse with the Firsts.

My part arrived quickly from within Canada and I was happy as hell about it.

You might be able gather up your parts and just go see them!

Edit - it isn't strictly true that it's identical. The removal thread is different. But that does not affect function - just disassembly.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 26, 2022)

I have buddies that have done the 'just say no' to UPS delivery attempt in order to avert the familiar dinger fees by self-brokering or self-declaring or whatever the correct terminology is. One buddy distributed us a step by step procedure - do this, not that, say this if they ask you, insist on that if they are unwilling to.... All I can say is tread with caution. Others followed the steps to a tee & UPS found ways to be uncooperative & uncommunicative (once they know they aren't going to be making money off you). My other buddy lives 45 min drive from their depot & it took 3 tries to get over the goal line & multiple phone calls as his parcels got displaced, or stored or whatever the issue was. His gas money was worth more never mind the time. And I got the impression the clock was ticking before they returned to sender. You might have a more positive experience based on your local depot / customs situation, but that's what stuck in my brain from a few years ago. 

Personally I have had the best luck with mid-shippers like DYK when sellers do not offer or want to be bothered with USPS. The package gets sent to a USA address which is familiar territory for the seller. They don't have to think or do extra work, which is ideally what you want. Often its cheaper to transport inside USA, but more importantly no customs paperwork for them attempt to figure out. Once it arrives, I get email notified, handle the tariff code & duty stuff by email or over the phone. Package arrives on a truck which they run from border twice per day. Multiple packages from same seller are accretive on the same form. They charge a fee for this service of course & shipping times vary, but it generally works out less cost than the couriers. And sometimes on certain items (based on value, weight, whatever..) the net gain is slim so I just suck it up & pay the fee.


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 26, 2022)

These get good reviews









						BRIDGEPORT Mill Part Set (3PC) , Milling Machine Feed Trip Lever, Ball , Plunger  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BRIDGEPORT Mill Part Set (3PC) , Milling Machine Feed Trip Lever, Ball , Plunger at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 26, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> I ended up calling Heinman Machinery in Mississauga and ordered the First part that @van123d found for me in the thread above. It was totally painless and fit perfectly.
> 
> This particular First part was identical to my Hartford part which I know for a fact is identical to the Bridgeport part.
> 
> ...


Yeah I will take my parts there...

but not a credit card.... because Heinman sells servo lathes


----------

